
Sheryl Sandberg plunged from global icon to just another executive - SirLJ
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/12/20/facebooks-sheryl-sandberg-went-from-lean-in-icon-to-face-of-scandal.html
======
sjg007
I mean if she left Facebook she'd could probably be a VC or something in the
tech world... or maybe at a global nonprofit.. she'd be a top pick for a high
profile government or academic appointment.

Overall, it'd probably be better for her brand to separate from Facebook. The
constant negative news around Facebook and the upcoming 2020 election doesn't
help things. Right now the news cycle might attribute a lot of FB issues to
her though if she left so that would need to be managed...

Also, the #LeanIn movement also has some legitimate criticisms. So there's
some legit hard work to do expanding her brand/movement to encompass all
women.

------
rdlecler1
It feels like this article is trying to create a narrative based on the
authors agenda. As if to say, if we can’t get Facebook to change let’s attack
the reputations of the executives.

------
WomanCanCode
Maybe because of this --> Sandberg may no longer be the female icon she once
was to the outside world, but she remains the second-most powerful executive

